# What do you use and why- girls only



## southcitybabe (Jan 29, 2007)

As in that time of the month, just wondered how many of you girls use pads or tampons and why?

I have to say I've always used pads, never considered tampons but Im told they are so much better and wondered if to give em a try.

What do you guys think are better?


----------



## Tina Marie (Jan 29, 2007)

hmm.. well I use both dpending on stuff.. During the day I would rather use a tampon because I feel more fresh. At night, I would rather use a pad just to give the system a break.


----------



## roguewench (Jan 29, 2007)

I have to agree with Tina Marie!! Tampons during the day, pads at bedtime.


----------



## Nox (Jan 29, 2007)

Same here!


----------



## Princess6828 (Jan 29, 2007)

I always wear tampons during the day and a pad at night - but sometimes I'll sleep with a tampon. Depends on how heavy it is.


----------



## southcitybabe (Jan 29, 2007)

Do you find tampons are more comfy than pads? My friend tells me she hardly feels like shes having a period now shes moved to tampons.

I wouldnt know what size to get though :/


----------



## queenkimie (Jan 29, 2007)

I have polycistic ovaries, and as a result, my "flow" is just too heavy to wear tampons. I wear tampons when swimming, but it's mostly pads for me


----------



## AprilRayne (Jan 29, 2007)

I use tampons day and night! I don't have a very heavy flow, so as long as I don't sleep longer than 8 hours, tampons are safe at night! I use the Tampax Pearl in Super!


----------



## Princess6828 (Jan 29, 2007)

I think tampons are wayyyyy more comfortable! That's why I won't wear a pad during the day. I always feel like I'm going to spring a leak and they're always bunching up, and then they don't absorb fast enough, so you're essentially sitting in a pool of your own yuck! At least at night, it pretty much all stays inside until I stand up - which in case I can rush to the bathroom. As for size, I pretty much use super-plus through my whole period up until the last day or so. Then I'll go down to a regular.


----------



## princessemi (Jan 29, 2007)

I prefer use tampon it's cleaner than pads for me


----------



## jewele (Jan 29, 2007)

Same for me, tampons during the day and pads at night. Lately I've been taking birthcontrol as to where I don't even have a period. I love it!!!!


----------



## jdepp_84 (Jan 29, 2007)

I only use pads...why? I don't know. hehe.


----------



## Lia (Jan 30, 2007)

I only use pads too. Never wore a tampon...


----------



## dentaldee (Jan 30, 2007)

I totally agree.............. I can't stand pads, I feel like I have a diaper on and the whole world knows I have my period.that drippy feeling is sooooooooo nasty!!!


----------



## xjackie83 (Jan 30, 2007)

I use menstrual cups because tampons dry out your cooter. I'm also making the switch over to cloth pads too which (despite popular belief) are so easy to clean, super cute, and don't chaff skin like plastic pads do.


----------



## girl2006 (Jan 30, 2007)

i wear pads and hate it soooo much buy i cant figure out tampons ive tried and wasted like a million of them i just cant seem to get them it


----------



## Princess6828 (Jan 30, 2007)

Okay - may I ask what the HELL a menstrual cup is? I feel like it's something I've vaguely heard of a long long time ago - and cloth pads? I'm picturing the old-school things that you had to use a belt for (my mom told me about them), so what could possible be cute about that? Easy to clean? How?!

Edit: Okay, I had to Google them. I found this website - I believe it's called gladrags.com. They sell these cups and reusable pads. I'm sorry, but I could never put one of those things inside me. Shudder. It's bad enough if by chance your tampon leaks - but imagine an entire cup of your blood dumping out of you! I don't know if that can really happen, but ewwww!


----------



## xjackie83 (Jan 30, 2007)

The menstrual cups actually don't leak because of how they are made and can be worn for up to 12 hours. I use to think tampons were nice compared to pads, but after using a menstrual cup I can't wear tampons anymore. It's honestly very painful and drying.

Pads are really cute. Instead of plastic ones that tape under with wings, they just use a little button or velcro. My faves are by Saucy Tots To clean them, usually you would just throw it into the trash, you just put it in a bucket with a little water and baking soda (the baking soda makes it so they don't smell at all) and then after you're done with your period just take the bucket, dump it into your washer with some oxyclean and you're done.


----------



## han (Jan 30, 2007)

i wear pads if im home and not to heavy, and tampons when i leave the house or if im super heavy i may wear both for more protection, i buy the variety pack of OB's for tampons but i agree tampons do dry and irratate you if your flow isnt heavy.

are you talking about the instead cups?? i hated those they leak i bought them for protection during sex that time of the month and it sucks but tampons work great as far as stoping leakage during sex..i know im gross thought i would share..lol


----------



## xjackie83 (Jan 30, 2007)

They have other brands that are reusable and don't leak.


----------



## ivette (Jan 30, 2007)

i use tampons. much easier for me


----------



## emily_3383 (Jan 30, 2007)

I use both. I get really short but heavy periods so ill wear a tampon and pad and then lighter days i just wear a pad. Idk my periods keep getting shorter like 3-4 days!

I have never heard of a menstrual cup and i looked it up. I will not be using those. lol


----------



## dime (Jan 30, 2007)

I use tampons becuz I have to always adjust the pad when it likes to slide around and it makes me feel like I have to keep my legs open for comfort

tampons for me


----------



## Nox (Jan 30, 2007)

Maybe I should try the menstrual cup, just so I can say I have tried it, because you you know what they say... "Don't Knock It Till You've Tried It!" :laughing:


----------



## FeverDream (Jan 30, 2007)

Both at the same time. I like having extra protection.


----------



## dixiewolf (Jan 30, 2007)

Same here. I worry all day if I dont have both.


----------



## tfigueroa (Jan 30, 2007)

tampons hands down (haha). no seriously its better, more hygenic way less messy more convient to carry.u shold probably use mini pads too until u know what absorbency works.


----------



## mrom (Jan 30, 2007)

tampons definately. i actually like the O.B. ones. they are so tiny, you could fit 20 in your purse or hide them in your pocket. pads are better at night especially on your lighter days. tampons have to be inserted correctely, or it can be really uncomfortable. if it's in right, you shouldn't feel a thing.


----------



## rejectstar (Jan 30, 2007)

Yup, I use the OB ones without the applicator. Just the regular absorbency. My flow is relatively light, so at night I don't even use anything. I just make sure I get to the bathroom prompty after I stand up. LOL. I love how they are so small, easy to grab &amp; slip into the pocket if I'm in a group of people and want to be inconspicuous. I don't like applicators anyway.. cardboard or plastic. I dunno, it just annoys me for some reason. And I like that no applicator = less waste.

I've actually been thinking about getting one of those cups. Just because you can leave it in for hours upon hours and not worry about leaks or uncomfortable drying of your insides. And there's no wasteage of used tampons, applicators or pads.

I absolutely detest pads, I cannot stand wearing them. Ugh. It just feels like a diaper, it's itchy, it's sweaty, it doesn't smell so great [yeah, probably TMI.. oh well! I hate them] LOL.


----------



## Lissaboo (Jan 30, 2007)

well I got lucky I'm very light and mine doesnt last but 3 days so I wear tamps during the day and at night..just a liner suits just fine but honestly tamps are the way to go hun..in my opinion, just make sure not to leave it in too long or forget..I've had a friend that got TSS and it's a pain!


----------



## Aquilah (Jan 30, 2007)

As soon as I could start using a tampon, I did! I did procrastinate some on using it, but now I can't live without them! The first 6-8 weeks after having a child is torture when you can't use a tampon either! Sometimes on a very heavy flow, I do use an ultra thin pad or a liner too though.


----------



## southcitybabe (Jan 30, 2007)

They sound like the way to go! Im gonna give em a try, not sure which to go for! but hey i'll go look, Im using pads at the mo and they are annoying! I cant stand normal pads they drive me mad, I always wear a thong or french knickers really so I go with the pads that are string, for thongs. But I find they move around and I sometimes still leak.


----------



## Andi (Jan 30, 2007)

I donÂ´t have a heavy flow ever so tampons are enough for me. I used to not be able to figure out how to get them in when I was a virgin (I guess I was all tense and I kept pushing but it hurt) so I wore pads and HATED it, especially at night. I donÂ´t know how you girls who wear pads at night do it. I canÂ´t even stand to wear underwear when I sleep! lol

Plus, I swear when a girl is sitting next to me in class or something and she has her period and wears a pad I can smell it! I think I used to have that problem too when I still wore pads and I was always worried people would notice something. But with tampons, everything is clean and convenient.

And here in Austria we donÂ´t even have any tampons that come with applicators! I always wondered why the exist anyway..so people donÂ´t get their hands "dirty" I guess :laughing:


----------



## han (Jan 31, 2007)

what are the names of them and where do you get them..thanks i want to check it out


----------



## girl_geek (Jan 31, 2007)

My periods are so ridiculously light, I just stick to pads, I could probably even wear pantiliners most days... I'll wear tampons if I have to, like if I want to go swimming or something.


----------



## xjackie83 (Jan 31, 2007)

The most popular is probably the Diva Cup. Some other popular ones are Mooncup UK and Mooncup (they are different brands completely, just similar names). I've heard of some people finding the Diva in stores before but I never have. You can buy them online.


----------



## chocobon (Jan 31, 2007)

I'm a pad girl  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Manda (Jan 31, 2007)

Pads, I like never use tampons anymore, I dunno, I have the Toxic Shock Syndrome fears I guess!


----------



## vanilla_sky (Jan 31, 2007)

tampons  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> way more comfortable, i hate "diper" feeling that pads gives me. another reason is kind of strange... I just think tampons are better (or less bad) for the environment, since using them produces less waste :yahootongue:


----------



## charish (Jan 31, 2007)

yep me too, but since i've had my iud in i only have to use a pantyliner instead of a pad. just make sure if you use a tampon to change it when needed. for safety reasons and chance or leakage.


----------



## KimC2005 (Jan 31, 2007)

Me too! I HATE pads, but I can't get myself to wear tampons. I have tried and tried but I feel so uncomfortable and no I'm not a virgin, so that shouldn't be the issue. I try atleast once every month to try and get used to a tampon, but I just can't.


----------



## han (Jan 31, 2007)

thanks for the info..  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Aprill (Jan 31, 2007)

Well, I had TSS from tampons before, so I stick to pads. I am so country, I love the big ones that go from my rear end to my belly, lol. Just makes me feel more comfortable.


----------



## jessiej78 (Feb 1, 2007)

I use tampons and pads, depending on my mood. My flow really varies, unfortunately, so sometimes tampons are too dry and uncomfortable...


----------



## StereoXGirl (Feb 1, 2007)

Well, I'm a virgin. lol. Growing up, my mom always told me that I wasn't allowed to wear tampons until I got married! LOL. I've never tried tampons. I honestly don't see how that could ever be comfortable? How could you not feel that? lol.

Anyway, yeah...pads for me.


----------



## pinksugar (Feb 1, 2007)

if you insert them correctly, then you can't feel them at all. I remember when I first put one in, it felt very uncomfortable, but you have to relax your muscles and push it further up. Ew, sounds gross. Anyway, I was just going to say that I have found the holy grail of tampons. I was never a tampon fan except if I had to go swimming or something, but I am converted - they're called Moxies. I don't know if they're only available in australia, but they come in these cute striped tins, and the wrappers have little bows printed on them where they twist apart. They are so glamourous and they make my period a joy. If that's possible.

Moxie - Stay Pretty.

if you are going to try tampons for the first time, ALWAYS get the mini ones. The smallest ones you can find will be the most comfortable for first time use. Maybe my flow isn't that heavy but I use minis every day because they're more comfortable. I wear pads at night.


----------



## han (Feb 1, 2007)

im always worried about TSS with tampons what were the symtoms and is TSS the same as sepsis shock ( infection in the blood)


----------



## rejectstar (Feb 1, 2007)

Haha, aww they're adorable. I like how there's no applicator, and even the individual wrappings are bio-degradable! Too bad they're only available in Australia. Are they a lot more expensive than regular tampons??


----------



## Sirvinya (Feb 1, 2007)

I use tampons and pads. I have a very heavy flow for the first 2 days of my period. I use the super tampons and sometimes they only last an hour. I'm considering moving to something like the Divacup and making my own pads. It's horrific how many tampons and pads a woman will get through in her life.


----------



## Bea (Feb 1, 2007)

tampon during the day, pads at night. you are not suppose to sleep with a tampon in


----------



## Aprill (Feb 1, 2007)

I had a really high fever, I had a rash that kinda looked like sunburn. I was 15 when i had it, and I did not know. My hand and feet were really cold also. I really dont know how, but my throat started to bleed out. I passed out and that's how my mother knew that something was wrong.

The thing about tampons is that it is best not to use the high-absorbency ones. We all know what it takes for bacteria to grow. Heat, moisture,a nd darkness and that's all that a vagina has. You have to change them often, and not let them stay in you for a long time.


----------



## foxybronx (Feb 1, 2007)

I also use instead cups or the divacup. IF not i use a tampon during the day, and pad at night. For the record, i hate pads lol


----------



## pinksugar (Feb 2, 2007)

I don't think moxies are much more expensive than regular tampons.. I mean, obviously they're more expensive than the supermarket brand, but I don't find the supermarket brand comfortable at all. Moxies cost about the same as other 'brand' names, (haha, brand names) but basically I think they cost about $6 for 3 tins of 16 tampons, which sounds pretty good to me!


----------



## KristieTX (Feb 2, 2007)

I use pads only, the more bulky and "covering" the better. I use the Kotex Overnight with wings. They have velcro and stay put. I can't use tampons, my cramps are 1,000x worse with them in and they are already excrutiating enough.


----------



## michal_cohen (Feb 2, 2007)

im using just pads

i tried tampons but it was wired


----------



## Blondeplaymate (Feb 2, 2007)

i use tampons.....during the day and pads at night.....

tampons i love it feels like you dont have ur period...if i use pads during the day its so squisy and you feel everything i hate that feeling....So i wear it at night...sometimes i will sleep with the tampon if its not heavy...plus its good to give your systema break.....and it can cause some disese i forgot what it is....it says it on the tampons...


----------



## solrevival (Feb 2, 2007)

I use mostly tampons and insteads if I need to not be worried about changing my protection for a long period of time. Except for my first day which is heavy flow, I never have problems with either...I have to agree with everyone though, tampons are really drying at the end of my cycle. I try to get all the absorbencies so that I can wear a light flow one then, which does tend to feel better.


----------



## xEdenx (Feb 2, 2007)

I use pads..i have tried tampons a few times and i found it to hurt when removing because my flow is always regular to light and when the psoitiong was wrong taking it out nearly killed me. now im scared haha:eusa_wall:


----------



## LovinPigments (Feb 2, 2007)

i have always used tampons..i find then to be much cleaner and not so bulky when i walk. and its super easy to replace...(i dont like to see blood)


----------



## southcitybabe (Feb 3, 2007)

Well, I went out and bought myself some tampons, In a mixed pack, I got light, regular and super in the box, The first one felt abit weird at first, But now I gotta say I love em! I cant beleive I never used them before, I actually for the first time enjoyed my period lol they are sooo comfy


----------



## French (Feb 4, 2007)

I have The Keeper and can't say enough good things about it. I think I paid $35 for it about 10 years ago. Haven't bought a tampon or pad since. Although, I did get a Mirena IUD in August of 2002 and haven't had a period since, which I love even more than the Keeper. It's a known (positive) side effect.


----------



## Jesskaa (Feb 4, 2007)

I use pads, because I'm scared of tampons.


----------



## queenkimie (Feb 5, 2007)

Wow, I didnt know what a mooncup was so I did some research online.... it seems really cool, but, Broken, how is it really for cleaning between uses?? Especially in public?  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> thanks


----------



## PerfectMistake (Feb 5, 2007)

I have such a heavy flow that I need to use tampons. A pad just doesn't work for me and I can't stand the feeling!


----------



## mmonroemaniac (Feb 7, 2007)

i started my period at 10 im 19 now, i used pads for about two weeks and after that it was tampons all the way...

pads are just wayyyy to messy

i know what you mean, its the worst! :laughing:


----------



## CellyCell (Feb 11, 2007)

Both at the same time. I like the extra protection since my flow is very heavy. &amp; I've had several embaressing leakage during highschool... wish I worn tampoons back then. It's less messy, more comfortable - even tho I gotta wear a thin pad underneath.

&amp; at night it's pads for me. I trip if tampoons been in me for more than 5 hours. Toxic syndrome and all.... even tho pads do nothing for me at night. Grr.


----------



## TheJadedDiary (Mar 5, 2007)

I use pads.

For some reason tampons freak me out and make me a little anxious

Especially when hearing about Toxic Shock Syndrome and whatnot.


----------



## magosienne (Mar 5, 2007)

my best friend swears by tampons, but each time i try to use them i'm so anxious i can't put them right. i prefer pads, they're really slim and comfy now, and i found a brand that will never let me down with my heavy flow.


----------



## natalierb (Mar 5, 2007)

Tampons during the day, pads at night.


----------



## MissMissy (Mar 6, 2007)

well as some may have briefly seen i had a post about tampons and pads and it got kicked to here. So I will start over.(not trying to be rude im just bad with words) I asked about pads and tampons, who wore what and why. what they didnt like about the one they had and what they did like about what the haven chosen. well in an earlier post i have had been having some trouble down there .. thought it was a bladder infection ended up know body knowing and just having a big doctor bill$$$

I have had no pain for about 2 days now.. Which was a relief.. well i started my period today what fun!! and put a tampon in. and about 3 hours later the pain started so i changed it, and it got worse so i put a pad on popped some pain reliever pill the doc gave me and it is calmed down..

. Maybe i have TSS!! Or maybe i am having a allergic reaction to the scented tampons. Maybe this is what tit was the whole time i get my period put my tampon in and have a reaction .. think its bladder get treated for bladder and nothing is treated that needs to be.. OR i got Tss but wouldn't the doc be able to see TSS an a pap smear?? Not sure but looks like my tampon days are over when i was younger all i wanted was to wear tampons.

couldn't thou every time i did i would get it half way in and then i got a shocking feeling it was not an orgasm it was scary though.. couldn't wear them till i had sex my second to third time.!! But looks like pads will be easier for me .. i never changed them like i should i would sleep in them and changed them when i got up.. dont know how long it was thou.?? Any one here ever have TSS.. when iw as younger i was SO scared of getting Tss I couldnt even get the tampon in and i wuold go to my mom crying that i was scared i had tss .. hmm? what yall think?

All i know is im praying everynight this iwll go away:10: :10: :10: :scared:


----------



## Lia (Mar 6, 2007)

Don't worry, here's a girl who had TSS: https://forum.makeuptalk.com/t47...tml#post817264

But i don't think that TSS is diagnosed with a pap smear...


----------



## Savvy_lover (Mar 6, 2007)

once u tried tampon u will never switch back...pads are so fussy it overflows all thetime. and its so uncomfortable when u sleep coz u always have to worry if its gonna overflow


----------



## MissMissy (Mar 7, 2007)

well i took the tampon out last night and a couple of hours later the pain went away!! Do i dont know.. looks like pads for me,, it is a very hard switch for me i have been through so many pads today just because everytime i pee i see it and go EW! and change them lol So i am thinking the tampons had a big effect on the pain. Not sure what it is TSS or allergic !! hmm I read the about the girl that had TSS wow.. that sounds scary! I just got really light head couldnt drive. Got a fever and got sick. But getting sick and dizzy can be from the meds i have been taking, to get rid of what ever this is! But i am on antibotics so it should ger rid of what ever is going on down there, seems to be working anyway!


----------



## empericalbeauty (Mar 7, 2007)

tampons during the day and pads at night because pads make me paranoid, man. Like seriously. I imagine its going to fall out or I smell like stale blood. (Gross, I know)


----------



## MissMissy (Mar 7, 2007)

stale blood.. Eww but then again fresh blood is just as gross to me lol


----------



## pinksugar (Mar 7, 2007)

wow it's so funny everyone is divided about what they like best. For me, I like being able to choose what I feel like. It's my accessory for that day. Do I feel like a tampon? a pad? LOL. I guess I'm the only person like that.

MissMissy, I've never heard of scented tampons, but maybe you could try like that 'cotton' type brand which is unscented? it might be the scent you're allergic to. Are you trying mini ones? or reg. size? i wear minis even though I've been sexually active for like 6 years. I just don't find regular ones comfortable. Also, there are different shapes. maybe whatever shape you are buying isnt as comfortable for you? (like tapered, blunt ended?)

Random thoughts, but maybe they'll be helpful. Good luck anyway!


----------



## magosienne (Mar 7, 2007)

that's funny because i've always been using pads, so i'm used to see blood. blood is nothing for me, really. and if you change your pad regularly, you don't have to worry about it.

one time though i put a pad, and it was the only one left in the house, and it was a big one, not a slim, so i spent the whole day with my sweatshirt tied on my waist because i was afraid someone would notice i had my period. that's the only day i wished i could use tampons.


----------



## SherryAnn (Mar 7, 2007)

I don't have a period anymore. I had a partial hysterectomy in 4/2006 and it was the BEST thing I have ever done! No more cramps, no more bleeding, no more pads, no more tampons, no more feeling yucky/smelly/gross!

I wore tampons until I had my first baby, then the tampon wouldn't stay in place. After that my periods became so heavy that I had trouble going to a public bathroom without making a big mess. My OB suggested the partial hysterectomy, and after a year of thinking about it, I went for it. And I have never looked back! YEAHHH!


----------



## MissMissy (Mar 8, 2007)

what is a hysterectomy? Yep there are scented tampons! I just went back to pads. may i will wear a tampon if i go out with friends and stuff worst it going to be in the summer. I HATE pads i like to wear shorts! and i feel like everyone can see i am having my period i am destined to stay with pads i hope i stay with them! Just in case this is my prob! but summer time who knows.maybe my doctor can tell me i use regular absorbency by the way! Maybe i should try slender unscented what type of tampon do you guys use! what type of pad do you thing is the best?


----------



## pinksugar (Mar 8, 2007)

I like carefree mini panty liners between periods, and the rest of the time, I use some random cotton only ones that my mum buys, since I use tampons.


----------



## Lia (Mar 8, 2007)

Hysterectomy is the technical term we use to say: removal of the uterus.


----------



## MissMissy (Mar 8, 2007)

OH! sounds painful!


----------



## Lia (Mar 8, 2007)

It's done with anaesthesia, so it's not painful.


----------



## 510 (Mar 9, 2007)

i use both, i prefer tampons.. but i use pads at night


----------



## reginaalear (Mar 10, 2007)

I wear Tampons during the day and pads at night! I have heavy periods though So sometimes it gets all over the string as I put it in. Does this happen to anyone else? Then it gets on my panties  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> When I wear pads I wear Always overnights and have to wear 2! I hate it sooo bad. I don't know what to do about it! In Tampons I wear Tampax Pearl different sizes depending on the need.


----------



## ling07 (Mar 10, 2007)

pads make me itch so i use tampon most of the time


----------



## MissMissy (Mar 10, 2007)

hmm? There is a a Cool wipes cool on contact ( i swear by them) I would try to wipe as much as you can to get the blood off down there as good as you can! Then use the wipe to help with irritation That might help to get a tampon in with out it getting all over..You sound like you have a very heavy period i would see a doctor he might be able to put you on a birth control they usually recommend birth control it some how stables your hormones, lowering your blood flow! I know my mom is going threw this right now Good luck, i know it sucks


----------



## reginaalear (Mar 10, 2007)

Thanks for the reply! I went to my Dr. but he didn't give me nothing.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I asked but he never gave me nothing so I didn't push it. I plan to go back to him next month. He thinks I may have PCOS! I will be sure to ask for some med. for it again. I worry about Birth control because My friend almost died from a Blood clot caused by them, and her friend just died 2 weeks ago from a blood clot in her heart from Birth control. Wonder if there is any other med. that would help with that other than birth control.


----------



## MissMissy (Mar 12, 2007)

Wow Blood clot huh? Makes me worry! How can i tell if i have a blood clot? He may have some kinda of hormonal balance pill for you!


----------



## Shelley (Mar 12, 2007)

I wear pads and I buy the thin ones. My periods are light due to being on birth control.


----------



## lklmail (Mar 14, 2007)

I too have PCOS. I can use tampons only on lightest days. I use a menstrual cup or a menstrual diaphragm with a pad on heavy days.


----------



## MissMissy (Mar 14, 2007)

i feel bad for the girls who have heavy period i really do i hate mine and its not even that heavy


----------



## Jennifer (Mar 14, 2007)

pads. i can't stand tampons!


----------



## Lozi (Mar 14, 2007)

Mostly pads....or pads + tampon. I usually get a flow way too heavy for even super plus by itself...so I could only use a tampon by itself if I'm going swimming or something. It sucks! My sister uses those menstrual cup things and she loves it. People think it's weird though. I can't use it; I think I'd fill the cup in like 3 hrs D: I hate periods! Pads chaff too! Now that you guys mention it, I might check out those cloth ones..!


----------



## dcole710 (Mar 21, 2007)

I have endometriosis and a very very heavy flow. Even bc doesn't help all that much. I have no choice but to use pads and tampons at the same time, night and day. It sucks.


----------



## magosienne (Mar 21, 2007)

:10: yeah, that really sucks.

also i might add i use a lot of pain relievers, and unfortunately i belong to those girls who get migraines at the same time. arg, makes you wanna stay in bed the whole day.


----------



## Aprill (Mar 21, 2007)

your risk of blood clots is only a big deal if you smoke, but they come from excess estrogen


----------



## princess_eyez (Mar 22, 2007)

I use pads day and night


----------



## jdepp_84 (Mar 22, 2007)

I use pads..why? I don't know.


----------



## Anika_1 (Mar 25, 2007)

"Always" pads, I like those cos they are thin and they are really good at absorbing. I hate the chunky pads though. Never tried tampons.


----------



## shellie (Mar 29, 2007)

i use pads. haven't try tampons yet and i'm not sure i will. i'm intimidated, ya know?


----------



## Ricci (Jun 22, 2007)

Thanks to Karen B for this Poll lol

I perfer Tampons uptown and pads at Home

Tony not need to reply

Ohh bloody hell I posted this in Makeup section?? OMg MOD pls move this?


----------



## Aprill (Jun 22, 2007)

https://forum.makeuptalk.com/f14...nly-47299.html

already been posted


----------



## MindySue (Jun 22, 2007)

lmao batty!!! you're so silly. i had to laugh when i saw this in the makeup forum..hehe


----------



## tigrisjasmine (Jun 22, 2007)

Can I vote a billion times? Tampons, tampons, tampons!! Pads are so gross to me. uke:

LOL!! :add_wegbrech: :rofl:


----------



## jhjodec9 (Jun 22, 2007)

i agree


----------



## Ricci (Jun 22, 2007)

err sorry i did a search on pads and tampons April lol


----------



## southcitybabe (Jun 22, 2007)

I have to add Tampons are possibly the best thing ever lol


----------



## enyadoresme (Aug 24, 2007)

pads w/ wings when its heavy...and tampons during the day when it's almost over


----------



## kjc1993 (Sep 3, 2007)

I only wear pads. I've tried to use tampons, but it just didn't work for me...


----------



## adrianavanessa (Sep 3, 2007)

I used to use pads. When I started using tampons..wow! I love tampons now. Easy, non-messy.


----------



## PaleBeauty66 (Sep 19, 2007)

i use both! mostly tampons during the day and pads at night. sometimes i feel dry and irritaed and just put a pad on.... i was gonna post a question of which products/brands are better then others. should i post??

I thought of maybe trying different products and rating them and putting them on a website for other women. is that a cool idea? or is there other sites out there like this?

thanks in advance.


----------



## PhantomGoddess (Sep 30, 2007)

I just use pads.


----------



## puncturedskirt (Sep 30, 2007)

Tampons, I hate wearing pads.. It feels like i'm wearing a diaper!


----------



## marshall1704 (Oct 3, 2007)

Since having my son I haven't really been able to use tampons. So I mainly use pads and panty liners.


----------



## jessiej78 (Oct 4, 2007)

I have just stared using Instead and I love them! Ten times better than tampons OR pads.


----------



## PaleBeauty66 (Oct 5, 2007)

i wanna try those insted/cup things, kinda scared though.


----------



## nuberianne (Oct 12, 2007)

For some strange reason I recently switched from tampons to pads. I use the Always with wings. They are very thin and stay very dry feeling.


----------



## kidbride (Jan 20, 2008)

Tampons all the way. You should switch it up though. Now...the Diva Cup...


----------



## hilarious (Jan 20, 2008)

I agree with Tina. During the day I feel better if I'm wearing a tampon, but it's not a good idea to wear them through your entire period so I wear pads at night.


----------



## nuberianne (Jan 20, 2008)

Sometimes I use tampons and sometimes I use pads. Just depends on what I get my hand on first. I highly recommend Always thin pads with wings (forgot the exact name). Even the super ones are extra thin. They have a very absorbent covering. I never feel wet and uncomfortable unless I am flowing extra heavy and need to change sooner than anticipated (TMI sorry).

I tried one of those cup things about ten years ago. It was all good until I had to remove the cup and ended up with a handful of blood. That ended that mission.


----------



## Cali (Jan 20, 2008)

I've always been using pads, but I'm thinking about switching to tampons or diva cups.


----------



## magosienne (Jan 20, 2008)

i've heard about those cups, but i think i'll stick to pads.


----------



## kissedbyfire (Jan 23, 2008)

I've always been curious about the diva cup. I use tampons both during the day and at night. My skin down there is VERY sensitive and even the small amount of moisture during a light flow day causes massive dryness, redness and pain.


----------



## hollyxann (Jan 23, 2008)

i typically use tampons during the day and pads at night. sometimes if i have nothing to do at all and i know im just going to be at home ill just use pads.

i just like to give my system a break.


----------



## alexxx! (Jan 23, 2008)

i've used tampons before but i've kind of stopped because i get such awful cramps. it just seems to make it worse having something shoved up there. not for me :] the only time i wear them is when i go swimming, of course.

and as for the people that wear them at night... aren't you not supposed to wear them through the night because of tss or something?


----------



## keetax (Jan 24, 2008)

Hmm I've only ever used pads. But I've always heard tampons are better, so i guess i'll let you know once i've tried both lol.


----------



## blueangel1023 (Jan 24, 2008)

Ever since I started wearing tampons, I never went back to pads. Maybe it's just me, but wearing a pad was uncomfortable since I felt like I was sitting on my own bloody mess (lol) but also I ended up having leakage...whereas when I used tampons I hardly had any problem's as long as I change it every couple of hrs. That's just my 2 cents. Ofc, when I'm sleeping at night I might sometimes use pads, but otherwise I stick with tampons.


----------



## greeneyedangel (Jan 28, 2008)

I use tampons if I'm out of the house, pads if I'm in. Always pads when I sleep.


----------



## Mezzmerizing (Feb 29, 2008)

I have to use both for my first three days of my period, haha.. my period is irregular, I get it every 2 - 3 months randomly, but when I do it's heavyy. I prefer tampons though for the other 3 days, I hate having to wear pads. &amp; I never heard of it being unhealthy for you to use tampons during the night.. I've always done that. Probably not a good thing.


----------



## polaroidscene (Feb 29, 2008)

I wear tampons all the time but sometimes at night I were pads because the risk of TSS but tampons are amazing you cannot feel them at all. If you are going to try them for the first time i would suggest getting reg, jr, or light size...the sizes are the same as pads if you have a reg flow than get reg, heavy you get supers, and really heavy you get super plus....they're nice and you dont feel like you have anything in at all i would also suggest getting a plastic applicator!


----------



## mac-whore (Mar 1, 2008)

i'm a tampon girl. after reading this thread, i'm gonna get on top of my game though. i leave my tampons in all day and over night sometimes and i definately don't want to get TSS so, i'm glad that i came across this thread to remind me.


----------



## KDMAMA (Mar 2, 2008)

YEP!!!! I bought mine a few years back and love it! NEVER a leak!

I was afraid it try it after trying INSTEAD when it came out and HATED it! But the Keeper rocks! I the Diva cup is the same thing but silicone I think?

I use the keeper because it's better for me (no bleach in my body, no threat of TSS) and better for the environment!

I have also used cloth pads in the past and wear them at night.


----------



## moonlit (Mar 8, 2008)

I use pads - Rarely tampons.


----------



## No0ra (Mar 9, 2008)

pad O_0


----------



## magosienne (Mar 9, 2008)

i didn't know cloth pads exist. i always use my vania pads, never had any problem with them, though i'm curious about the other stuff.


----------



## makeupcrazy (Mar 17, 2008)

lol thats so funny.I think its gross too , give me regular tampons anyday:rockwoot:


----------



## Adrienne (Mar 17, 2008)

Tampons during the day, pads at night. Lucky for me though, six weeks after I had my son I had a iud put in and didn't have a pd for 13 months and then after I finished breastfeeding him (hes was 13 months) to this day I think I've had 4 or 5 pds. He's gonna be 3 in Aug. The last time I had one was two months ago and prior to that maybe June 07?


----------



## KDMAMA (Mar 18, 2008)

I honestly (not trying to be mean) think tampons are GROSS. Think about it! I can clean my cups! A dirty tampon sits inside your body rotting. ew

There are tons of brands... Mostly work at home moms make them. If you do a search for cloth pads you can find a ton!

I've never been here but it looks useful! clothpadreviews.makeforum.org :: clothpadreviews.makeforum.org


----------



## rocksinger007 (Mar 18, 2008)

I stick to the tampons or tampons with a pantiliner if I'm paranoid of leakage...used to use pads and hated the icky feeling/mess....never used menstrual cups but they sound scary! :10:


----------

